# Stadiums in Côte d'Ivoire



## footballhopper (May 27, 2015)

Here you can post pictures of stadiums in Côte d'Ivoire.

The future home of the national football team in Abidjan:


----------



## iurruti24 (Feb 28, 2014)

Could yo change thread's tittle to "IVORY COAST - Stadium and Arena Development News"?


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

iurruti24 said:


> Could yo change thread's tittle to "IVORY COAST - Stadium and Arena Development News"?


The name of the country is *Côte d'Ivoire*. Opposition to the anglicized version of the name is one of the few things the people of that country agree on. They have a right to be called what they wish.


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

This thred will be dead soon ... but can rename thread to Africa - Stadium and Arena Development News .... because little of information from sporting venues from Africa


----------

